# Jackson Hole Beta (Feb 11-14)



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

A few buddies of mine and I are heading to JH the weekend after next to hit the hills. Thinking maybe one day spent at the resort and one day hiking for lines (snow dependent), but we've got close to no information on the area. If anyone feels like throwing a bone, that would be appreciated!


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Or Targhee for that matter...


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Jackson Hole Ski Atlas

check out this site for all the areas backcountry (and resort sidecountry)...this site is sick and buy the atlas from Skinny Skis or Teton Mtn and such. It is an aerial view of all the lines.

There is parking on Teton Pass (get there early-9am as its competitive, especially weekends). Also parking lots halfway up both sides of the pass. 

Easy access stuff off the pass is: to the south- Telemark and Chivers. To the North- boot pack up Glory (stairway to heaven) and come down Calverts ridge to the trees west of Twin Slide. You will see all the boot packs, both north ans south right outta the parking lot. BE CAREFUL as its obvious by looking at the atlas how large these slide paths are.

Targhee is a nice little resort, with fun lines. But if you are only there for 2 days...ski JH. The ghee is a long way from Jackson as the road goes...and its very similar to stuff we have here (colorado)


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

great post, I'd been looking for this...........


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Endo- props man! I'll def be sure to pick that book up.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Watch the weather and be flexible*

Targhee my have similar terrain to Colorado, but it is not a Colorado experience. If the storm dumps 20" over there and 4" on Jackson, hop in the car and go!! You'll have fresh tracks all day with a little effort! That said, Jackson is sick!! I know this is stating the obvious.

Have a blast.


----------



## andy (Oct 13, 2003)

cheap lodging = Hostel X

I haven't been there in 10 years, but I doubt it's changed.

The Hostel | Teton Village Lodging | Jackson Hole, Wyoming

Walking distance to the tram.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

UPDATE: Jackson is not where they need to be as far as snow pack goes, Corbet's and the like are still closed, if powder steeps are your fancy I'd start praying about now.


----------



## Powderhunter (Jan 19, 2010)

*JH*

Hey I live up in Jackson.....we had a good cycle come through last week so their is some snow but it is not the best. WE are supposed to be getting another cycle starting tomorrow that should be ok. As far as skiing, the slackcountry off the resort is great (4 pines, etc). If you decide to venture into granite be extremely careful The snow pack is sketchy back there and thngs have been going to ground. As far as places to stay the anvil is the cheepest in town. Another option is to bivy in the Snow king parking lot (you need a warm bag but you can poach the hot tub and hang out by the fire). Teton Pass has gotten pretty beat up since the last cycle but the north facing stuff is still nice (the claw etc). The best thing to do is buy a ski atlas at wilson backcountry for $10. Also for reports go to JHavalanche.org or to mountainweather.com.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Claw skied great yesterday and if you're willing to work you can still get fresh snow in certain areas. Out of the gates is good again if you want to work. Do not go into granite unless you're with someone who knows it and the conditions. The atlas is everywhere and a good source of our back country. As stated above jhavalanche.org is something to pay attention to. Feb 5th looks to be great timing


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Fresh snow today...11" at mid (18" at top)


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like the trip got pushed back a week. I forgot about my saturday EMT class, so we are heading out the 11th-14th of Feb instead. Looks like one of my friends has a buddy that lives out there in a cabin we can crash at, and he's a back country fiend.... Things are working out. Free crash pad and a guide paid in the form of Jim Beam. All that there is left to do is start dancing for snow....


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Heading out tonight, thanks for the info!


----------

